# Another hidden benefit of e-mtbs with walk mode



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2102101933201773


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank God! Turning the cranks by hand was REALLY hard! The horror is over.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Who waits that long to get a beer


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

vikb said:


> Thank God! Turning the cranks by hand was REALLY hard! The horror is over.


I detect sarcasm? Are you trying to suggest that some eBikers might be... lazy??!!


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Who waits that long to get a beer


I know right? Chilled glass, IPA poured and *then* you go get the bucket and brushes out.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> I detect sarcasm? Are you trying to suggest that some eBikers might be... lazy??!!


I think some ebikers might be lazy, but most that use them look at that hill or climb the never cleared and say "I'm clearing that puppy two times today"


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Pretty ingenious use of the walk mode.

Anybody have an opinion as to that Park Chain Cleaner in particular? A long time ago I use a similar type cleaner and was not too impressed with the end result. 

After moving on from Boeshield T9 chain lube, I've moved onto Dupont's Chain Saver. And though I like the stuff, I find the teflon has a way of building up on the inner link faces.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

ziscwg said:


> I think some ebikers might be lazy, but most that use them look at that hill or climb the never cleared and say "I'm clearing that puppy two times today"


They did not clear anything today, the motor did.


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

vikb said:


> Thank God! Turning the cranks by hand was REALLY hard! The horror is over.


Lol, have you ever actually tried to lube a chain on an e-bike? The cranks free spin backwards and do not spin the chain.


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Pretty ingenious use of the walk mode.
> 
> Anybody have an opinion as to that Park Chain Cleaner in particular? A long time ago I use a similar type cleaner and was not too impressed with the end result.
> 
> After moving on from Boeshield T9 chain lube, I've moved onto Dupont's Chain Saver. And though I like the stuff, I find the teflon has a way of building up on the inner link faces.


I use the Park chain cleaner and it does an excellent job.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Heineken, why doesn't he just piss into his own mouth, even more lazy than the ebike


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> I think some ebikers might be lazy, but most that use them look at that hill or climb the never cleared and say "I'm clearing that puppy two times today"





LargeMan said:


> They did not clear anything today, the motor did.


I find it so funny that what you just pointed out is completed lost on some people.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Would be better if there weren't anything to clean and lube there. How about a motor with integrated gearbox and something lower maintenance than a typical chain?

Speaking of benefits, I question what current emtbs offer besides pedal assist.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

nilswalk said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2102101933201773


What were the first benefits? I must've missed that day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Heineken, why doesn't he just piss into his own mouth, even more lazy than the ebike


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Heineken, why doesn't he just piss into his own mouth, even more lazy than the ebike


+1
could be a chick tho (which lm guessing makes pissing in your mouth harder), those hands do look soft


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The bike chain was already clean... but sure, that would work.

I think people are silly, who the hell cleans their chain anyhow? Just wipe the chain with a rag, lube it, then go ride.

Replace your chain every season.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Agreed. I never clean a chain. I wipe it, lube it, and replace it every 500-1000 miles depending on when I get around to it.

-Walt


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Walt said:


> Agreed. I never clean a chain. I wipe it, lube it, and replace it every 500-1000 miles depending on when I get around to it.
> 
> -Walt


I'm in a non-cleaner too, except that I'll use a little wd-40 on a paper towel, sparingly, to clean the side plates of the chain, usually the day after I oil. I don't replace the chain very often - just when the stretch gets to about a millimeter.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> The bike chain was already clean... but sure, that would work.
> 
> I think people are silly, who the hell cleans their chain anyhow? Just wipe the chain with a rag, lube it, then go ride.
> 
> Replace your chain every season.


Yip. Takes seconds, I do it before every ride. I'm kinda weird about it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Another possible benefit of this idea is that, with the power switch jammed on, should you get the rag caught in the rear derailleur it might feck it up! :0)


----------

